# Show me your Black with Brown Socks...



## dhaney81 (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't see too many pics on here of ones with similar colors as my dog, black with the brown paws. Had a friend say it looks like he has brown socks on, lol. I know there are plenty of them out there, lets see them! Here's mine...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That looks like a bi-color? Or a melanistic blacket back.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Mine is similar to yours, just long haired.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Ty baby.


----------



## dhaney81 (Nov 5, 2014)

Jax(also my puppies name), I never knew the technical name for his colors... Melanistic blacket back looks right though


----------



## CroMacster (Oct 23, 2013)

The best was when he had brown socks and brown elbow patches. He grew out of the elbow patches though.

Puppy









1 year









Catching a Baseball game, around 1.5 years


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

My goofball with the brown socks:

He loves his kids!


----------



## dhaney81 (Nov 5, 2014)

Great looking dogs! Athena, can't wait to see my puppy with my kids. So cool that he just lets them sit on him


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

No, it is not cool to have a kid sitting on a dog.


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

My boy Zeus


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Zeusthegsd143 said:


> My boy Zeus


Zeus is a black & tan or blanket back. 
Not bicolor.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Love the pics in here! 

The BF would love Ruger to stay close to how he looks now (brown/tan legs, with some on his face), or be a blanket. I'd love it too, but I think he's going to lighten up significantly.


----------

